# Solved: Have a GB ethernet card, but task manager only recognizes 100Mbps



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

Like the title says, I am running Server 2k8 R2 on a Dell PowerEdge 1800 that has a built-in Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Adapter however for whatever reason, Windows only recognizes a 100Mbps connection in task manager.

I also have a DRAC/4p card installed on this system as well as a private tunnel that is used for external vpn connections which is linked at 10Mbps.


Does anyone have any reasons this may be an issue or what may resolve this?

I have attached a screenshot of the issue.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is the switch or network device you have it connected to GigE capable?


----------



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

zx10guy said:


> Is the switch or network device you have it connected to GigE capable?


Yes, all hardware is gigabit in the network, I isolated the problem down to a bad ethernet cable after reinstalling the drivers and restarting the system. Not sure what happened to it, but the issue is resolved.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

